# Custom .50cal Fountain Pen



## Brooks803 (May 6, 2014)

Since several got to see this at the MAPG I figured I might as well show the rest of ya :tongue:.

As far as I can tell I have never seen another one before. It took a lot of figuring to get it all to work together. My buddy Tyson (jyreene) gave me the challenge a few months back and here's the end product! I'm really happy with this one. It's surprisingly well balanced! I used a #6 Bock nib with it. It also has the Marines emblem engraved on it :usflag:

I owe Delbert (Ohiococonut) a HUGE thank you for sending me some brass and bullets to use. 


    




 

 

 

 




Thanks for looking!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 6, 2014)

dude that is SICK!!!!!!!! I love it!! Does the bullet thread onto the section inside?


----------



## Whaler (May 6, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Edgar (May 6, 2014)

That is just super cool!


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 6, 2014)

I think SICK is an understatement there Seamus.  What I want to say isn't fit for public posting :biggrin:

So the bullet tip cap is longer than what we see when it's capped.  Are there actually threads in there or does it press fit?


----------



## Janster (May 6, 2014)

........very nice. Looks like Lake City Brass!  Appears to me to be a press fit as I do not see external threads on the section. Bummer..no clip..LOL. It would be great for a desk or  tribute pen. Just bit bulky for a carry pen. Well done Jonathon!....Jan


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 6, 2014)

Very cool Jonathon, I am suprised that after showing it off any where that you still have it, that it didn't grow legs and walk off. 

Mike


----------



## fisher (May 6, 2014)

Sweet !!


----------



## MarkD (May 6, 2014)

OK...now your just showing off!!!


----------



## triw51 (May 6, 2014)

That is out of bounds on workmanship and design.  YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 6, 2014)

Saw this at MAPG...it's cooler than the pictures!


----------



## jcm71 (May 6, 2014)

That is far out and groovy.


----------



## Karl_99 (May 6, 2014)

I saw that at MAPG.  It is very well balanced and comfortable to hold.
Awesome job!


----------



## Ironwood (May 6, 2014)

I love your work. Top marks for this one.


----------



## thebillofwrites (May 6, 2014)

Outstsanding !!

And since no one else has gone there yet.........

Your craftsmanship is of the highest caliber :0)

Bill


----------



## MikeL (May 6, 2014)

That should be a hit for sure, nice!


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 6, 2014)

A really stunning pen Jonathon, very well done. I'm sorry I missed it at the MAPG.


----------



## ohiococonut (May 6, 2014)

So THIS is the project you were talking about. Very NICE!
I've never seen anything like it.

Even though you got what you wanted I still think I got the better end of the swap. I got blanks from Jonathan Brooks! :biggrin:

Anyone that buys or swaps with Jonathan knows he is very generous. He sent me some beautiful, uncommon and rare blanks in return. And much more than I expected.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 6, 2014)

Nice going Jonathon. :wink:


----------



## Jim Smith (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful job Jonathon!  You seem to be raising the bar of every project that you take on.  Thanks, that helps us all get better.

Jim Smith


----------



## Marko50 (May 6, 2014)

*"MOLON LABE"*

Watch out…The Feds will be knocking on your door to "investigate".:RockOn:


----------



## papaturner (May 6, 2014)

As I said at MAPG you are just showing off. And I love it great job.
Btw thanks again for the 3 rd place prize those are great blanks.


----------



## plano_harry (May 6, 2014)

Wow, best looking 50 I have seen!  What is the story on the cap?  Just friction fit?


----------



## Finatic (May 6, 2014)

Holy Crap!  Nice Work.


----------



## mlconnelly (May 6, 2014)

That is incredible Jonathon!! A friend at work just asked me if I knew anyone who was making a fountain pen out of a single casing. What a great pen. Tremendous work. Your work amazes me.


----------



## thewishman (May 6, 2014)

What a wonderful pen and a great idea! Congrats on such a creative and well executed design!


----------



## jyreene (May 7, 2014)

Awesome work Jonathon. Glad I could push you. Might as well just get a bigger pen holder so I can just steal them all at once.


----------



## OZturner (May 7, 2014)

What a showpiece, Jonathon.
It must border on Lethal.
Certainly a Handful.
There are probably some breweries with less brass than that pen.
An Awesome Pen and Superb Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## Crashmph (May 7, 2014)

Awesome pen!  I got to see it first hand at the MAPG. Just don't try flying through Colorado Springs with that pen, or any other bullet pen for that matter.  I had some of my pens confiscated at security because they looked to "real".


----------



## mikebpeters (May 7, 2014)

Not just an awesome idea, but fabulous execution too!


----------



## hippi (May 7, 2014)

that's a really neat pen keep up with the great work


----------



## Brooks803 (May 7, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> dude that is SICK!!!!!!!! I love it!! Does the bullet thread onto the section inside?


 
Thanks Seamus! No threads on the bullet itself. I made a bit of a relief shelf inside the neck for the bullet to sit on while capped. Held on by friction.



Carl Fisher said:


> I think SICK is an understatement there Seamus.  What I want to say isn't fit for public posting :biggrin:
> 
> So the bullet tip cap is longer than what we see when it's capped.  Are there actually threads in there or does it press fit?


 
I'll have to show it to you next time we hang out. I don't want to give away to much just yet. Besides, now that it's been posted publicly I'm sure there will be a kit version out in 6mo or less 



Janster said:


> ........very nice. Looks like Lake City Brass!  Appears to me to be a press fit as I do not see external threads on the section. Bummer..no clip..LOL. It would be great for a desk or  tribute pen. Just bit bulky for a carry pen. Well done Jonathon!....Jan


 
Thanks Jan. Oh this is strictly a desk pen. Definitely not something you want to carry around in your pocket all day!



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Very cool Jonathon, I am suprised that after showing it off any where that you still have it, that it didn't grow legs and walk off.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks Mike! It was really fun to show it to everyone. Most people picked it up just to see the engraving and had no clue it was a pen (which is what I wanted!) until I told them to take the bullet out. The look on their faces was priceless :biggrin:



ohiococonut said:


> So THIS is the project you were talking about. Very NICE!
> I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Even though you got what you wanted I still think I got the better end of the swap. I got blanks from Jonathan Brooks! :biggrin:
> ...


 
Thank you Delbert! It couldn't have happened without your help. I saw we both got a great deal!



mlconnelly said:


> That is incredible Jonathon!! A friend at work just asked me if I knew anyone who was making a fountain pen out of a single casing. What a great pen. Tremendous work. Your work amazes me.


 
Thanks Mike! If there's enough time in the day when you come out maybe we can squeeze one of these into everything else we have planned to do.



jyreene said:


> Awesome work Jonathon. Glad I could push you. Might as well just get a bigger pen holder so I can just steal them all at once.


 
Thanks Buddy! I'm sure this will be left unguarded for an undetermined length of time when you get back stateside. Besides...it's not like I put the Air Force emblem on there :wink:


----------



## MarkD (May 7, 2014)

Lets see you make the primer pop out and use it as a pump to fill an ink reservoir inside the casing! :biggrin:


----------



## glen r (May 7, 2014)

That is a fantastic job Jonathan on both the pen and the engraving.  My only comment would be that the casing, according to the mark on the primer, is used.  It would be interesting if on the next one you burn off a new primer and then press it into the case.  The result, a 50 cal. unfired fountain pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 8, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Lets see you make the primer pop out and use it as a pump to fill an ink reservoir inside the casing! :biggrin:



Ooohhhhh....that or make a blind cover out of a firing pin and make it into a bulb filler! 

I've even drawn up a bolt action version of this 



glen r said:


> That is a fantastic job Jonathan on both the pen and the engraving.  My only comment would be that the casing, according to the mark on the primer, is used.  It would be interesting if on the next one you burn off a new primer and then press it into the case.  The result, a 50 cal. unfired fountain pen.



Thanks! I had thought of that. But I didn't want to have to explain to any "authorities" that it wasn't a live round.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 8, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I think SICK is an understatement there Seamus.  What I want to say isn't fit for public posting :biggrin:
> ...



Sad but true


----------



## JohnGreco (May 8, 2014)

Outstanding!!! Especially upset to have missed out on seeing this first-hand. A highlight for many in attendance, I'm sure.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 8, 2014)

That is a wow!
Do you have a concealed carry holster for that pen yet. :biggrin:


----------



## AP-PENS (Jun 18, 2014)

*fountain pen challenge*

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118019&stc=1&d=1403072897
I was given a challenge to do one this used a JR gent fountain pen turned to far so fitted it with an extended tube on end of body and glued into cartridge and jr cap fits flush with cartridge.


----------



## AP-PENS (Jun 18, 2014)

*bullet fountain pen*


----------



## AP-PENS (Jun 18, 2014)

*bullet fountain pen*





I was given a challenge to make one this I used a JR Gent pen turned to far so added a extended tube so it would sit flush then glued with expanding glue
end cap is the JR Gent from pen.


----------



## AP-PENS (Jan 1, 2016)

*Happy new year*


----------



## fastgast (Jan 1, 2016)

Super job. One of a kind for sure


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 2, 2016)

I need one......Now to grab some brass and start thinking. Amazing work!!


----------



## wizard (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow! I'm not sure how I missed this. Jonathan,  looks awesome!  Great idea leading to a unique, sharp looking pen. Happy New Year! Doc


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow...what a happy surprise to see this one post revived. That was a fun pen to make.



wizard said:


> Wow! I'm not sure how I missed this. Jonathan,  looks awesome!  Great idea leading to a unique, sharp looking pen. Happy New Year! Doc


 
Thanks Doc!


----------

